# The love of "D"



## Southern by choice (Mar 19, 2017)

"D" has been in the baby/maternity barn. 
I never get any pictures of my dear boy because it is simply impossible.

"D" is my love, so hard with Callie gone... it was always Callie and "D".
He now shares his time with Eliza and is up front- back/middle field.

D is a great baby daddy has been since he was a year old... so he is so happy in the baby barn.

Anyway this post is about nothing in particular.... just about how much I love him.

I cannot help but to lay on the ground next to him at night, he rolls on his back spread out like he did as a little puppy. I cuddle up next to him and just kiss his sweet big old face.. he gets so relaxed he will close his eyes and "absorb" the love. I can just inhale "D". There is such a peacefulness. I wish he was my inside dog.
Over the years whenever I was sick and would get out of the hospital the family would bring D in, he would lay next to me.
He is the kind of dog that when you walk in the barn and you see him you want to just go and sit awhile with him. He will lean in and then slide down and lay up against you.No one can resist him... you just have to sit with him and let him lay on your lap. He is not needy or demanding - but his sheer nature draws you to him.
I have had many dogs over the years, loved them all. But some, some are just so special so connected to me and I to them. 

He still does the bunny puppy and it is still so special.

His nephew is Chunk, Chunk has that same ridgeline down his nose. Chunk is not social or friendly like D but with the family he is just as much a love as D. I see D in his offspring, Pete smiles and wrinkles his face like his Daddy. Blue has his daddy's arrogance, Simba (Green collar) has that charming personality and steal everyone's heart, same eyes and face too. Silver has that happy go lucky not a care in the world like his daddy. The playfulness of his mum. Leo is so chill, and Not Leo has that same big noggin and soulful eyes and loving spirit.

Sometimes you can almost forget he is a guardian. 

Hopefully I can get some pics soon.


----------



## Gorman Farm (Mar 19, 2017)

I saw a pic of "D" on your website, he is lovely and looks like a sweet boy.


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 19, 2017)

Thank You.
Callie and D are my avatar. He is truly a wonderful dog.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 19, 2017)

Those special dogs take a piece of heart and keep it. Then they break what's left when they leave us. We pick up the broken pieces and knit them back together with puppy slobber. And so it goes.... The day comes when we leave this world and our special friends are waiting on us with all the pieces of our heart.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Mar 19, 2017)

He is a dear!


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 19, 2017)

Well said Bay.


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 19, 2017)

@Baymule , @frustratedearthmother , @NH homesteader    you all would melt. I am sure hoping one day you will get to meet him.


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 19, 2017)

Hey if we move I'll only be 5 or so hours away!


----------



## luvmypets (Mar 19, 2017)

Just visualizing how special he is to you gave me a much needed smile. Can't wait for some pics


----------

